# 22 revolver question



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Years ago, I had an Arminius 22 mag revolver. It shot both 22lr and 22 mag. I'm looking for a new 22 and all shoot either 22lr with another cylinder for 22 mag or only 22lr or only 22 mag. Why aren't there any that shoot both with the same cylinder today?


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I wonder how they got away with chambering both(22lr & 22mag) in the same cylinder? Shooting a 22lr out of a 22 mag chamber is never a good Idea. The 22mag is a slightly bigger diameter and a 22lr case will split or fracture in an oversized chamber.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Oops! I miss wrote. My 22 mag would only shoot 22 mag. I saw at gunbroker a 22mag that was supposedly able to shoot 22lr and 22mag. I agree with you. You need 2 cylinders for that.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I used to own a Colt SA that shot both 22LR & 22 Mag, but it was from 2 different cylinders.

I also owned A Ruger SA and it had 2 cylinders too. 

:smt1099


----------

